# cat won't eat refrigerated leftover cat food



## Perryboo (May 6, 2016)

Hi I'm new to the group. I joined because I have a question. My cat will not eat leftover cat food from the refrigerator. How long can I leave it out. He only eats wet cat food in the morning so to leave I can out for a whole day doesn't seem right. What can I do?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes they often don't like cold food. You can try microwaving it a few seconds, but be sure to test it's not too hot. Just take the chill off.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Perry -

Dr. Pierson, a veterinarian, states on Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health :

"Many people who are at work all day worry that their cat will suffer without access to food continuously. A healthy cat will not perish if she does not have food available at all times. However, I routinely left canned food out for up to 12 hours at a time for my foster cats and kittens when I was involved in rescue work. Keep in mind that a cat's gastrointestinal tract is much different from ours."

You can safely leave canned food out for many hours.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I fridge my cats leftovers and then warm them up in a very slow toaster oven (set @ 100 degrees for about 30/45 minutes). They eat on a schedule so I start the food in the am and get ready for work. They eat before I leave. In the evenings I put the food in to warm up as soon as I get home and that gives me time to decompress and change before it's ready to feed them dinner.

Also, I dont' store the food in the can. MowMow stopped eating it that way. I put it in a glass dish with a tight lid.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I warm mine in my microwave on a low power level (like defrost) for 20 seconds. Take the chill out. You could try sprinkling some fish flakes or parmasan cheese on it too. Fish flakes are from an Asian store.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

You can also add hot-as-it-goes tap water to take the chill off. As an added bonus, then they're getting extra liquids, which is pretty much never a bad thing for cats.


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

I always microwave my baby's food before I give it to him. He doesn't want cold food. Even if he climbs me while I'm getting it for him, he won't take a bite til it's warm.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I leave mine out up to 20 hours and have done this for years with no ill effect

Kathy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I personally, do not leave canned food out any longer than an hour...it is, after all wet food, and with the potential for attracting flies, and other things, and being a breeding ground for bacteria...

While it's true, a healthy cats stomach acid, and a healthy gut, can knock out, and withstand some pretty nasty bacteria, that would have us going to the hospital, a cat that's young, or has a compromised immune system, or is old, can get sick from bad food...
So I just don't think it's worth risking to leave food out for hours on end...
Sharon


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I always add warm water (sometimes from the tap, but I prefer using cold water and microwaving it until it's hot) in. It takes a bit of practice since some cats don't like it that mushy, but it works like a charm every time.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Apart from Lottie who will eat ANYTHING - suitable or not - even though she is the one with a sensitive stomach - the others, in a straight choice, would go for body temperature.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Not that I normally have left-overs......


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

While a cat's system can handle bacteria loads significantly better than humans mainly due to being highly acidic, they still can have issues if the bacteria load is too large. I don't see any reason to take that risk by leaving wet food out for long periods of time. A few hours, no big deal...I consider a whole day way too long. 

I have many customers come in complaining about their cat not wanting to eat left over food...warming it so that it is about the body temp of a mouse and storing it in a glass container seem to be the most effective suggestions. 

My cats just want theirs warmed...Holly eats 1/3 of a 5.5 oz can per meal and I warm hers for 9 seconds. Misty gets 1/2 can that is warmed for 11 seconds. Any more and it's too hot. Make sure to stir it after warming as there may be hot spots.


----------

